# Sledding Guardsmans



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

I have heard rumors of guys riding Guardsmans already has anyone been out yet? Not quite ready to fold my track and tunnel over a rock or stump yet! Do any of you guys ride Grandview? If so lets meet up and ride this year.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

You can go sledding up buy the Ephriam tunnel I was ramming throw snow up to my hood today.

Did you happen to see my phone in your truck I havent seen it since yesterday. (It maybe fell out of my pants on skyline drive yesterday afternoon)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

One of my buddies has a cabin up that way. He says the gates are closed, but they haven't been in yet. I would guess the roads are ok, but like you, wouldn't wanna try risk messing up my sled on a stump or rock.


----------

